
Reddit Redesign: A Year Later - aluminussoma
https://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/reddit.com
======
BubRoss
When they say one year later, that's how long it took the new bloated design
to load, right?

------
hactually
12% of users are going out of their way to go to the old.reddit.com domain.

I myself use a chrome extension to take care of switching but I do wonder what
this means giving how many millions of users prefer the old site design.

~~~
flukus
Presumably it's much higher than 12% for regular users too, imagine if the
didn't keep old.reddit.com and went all in like digg?

Can we stop pretending 'UX experts' know more about user interface design than
programmers now?

------
ncr100
I go out of my way to avoid the new UI.

I'm a long term user.

The UI is worse than MySpace purple green blink tag style because the number
of clicks and scrolls to view comment on mobile web New Reddit is
unnecessarily high.

~~~
rraghur
Same here - I hate how inefficient the UI is in terms of space . Infinite
scroll is something that I'd not even wish on my worst enemy - click a link
and come back and now you've got to wade through pages again!

Unrelated - same goes for GIthub explore page :(.

